
Plone's Outstanding Security Track Record - campuscodi
https://plone.org/news/plones-outstanding-security-track-record
======
mattkevan
‘Have I seen you before?’

I’M IN HERE QUITE OFTEN, YES. A WEEK LAST WEDNESDAY, FOR EXAMPLE.

'Ha! That was a bit of a do. That’s when poor old Vince got stabbed.’

YES.

'Asking for it, calling yourself Vincent the Invulnerable.’

YES. INACCURATE, TOO.

'The Watch are saying it was suicide.’

Death nodded. Going into the Mended Drum and calling yourself Vincent the
Invulnerable was clearly suicide by Ankh-Morpork standards.

Terry Pratchett, _Soul Music_

